# bassform subwoofer enclosure?



## carmaniac (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a very proud owner of a black 06 350z. I am trying to beef up the sound system but at the same time take up as little space as possible. I was doing some research and came across a site called bassforms.com, they make 100% fiberglass subwoofer enclosures. I was really impressed how little space the box takes up and how they can design the box to match the color and design of your car. I have read many reviews on this company and have read nothing but good things. The only thing is most of the reviews came from owners of SUV's. I was wondering if anyone has any first hand experience/knowledge on these boxes so I can feel better on my decision of buying.


----------

